# Haven't been to my local garage in a month



## kelly22 (7/6/15)

Well today marks one month since i been to my local garage to buy cigarettes and all thanks to vaping i started on those disposable ce6 pens n never thought id get this far just did it for the flavours but now its sparked off an interest so far iny mind that i can honestly say,"HOW THE HELL DID I SMOKE FOR SO MANY YEARS!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12


----------



## zadiac (7/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> Well today marks one month since i been to my local garage to buy cigarettes and all thanks to vaping i started on those disposable ce6 pens n never thought id get this far just did it for the flavours but now its sparked off an interest so far iny mind that i can honestly say,"HOW THE HELL DID I SMOKE FOR SO MANY YEARS!



Congrats and keep it up!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nemo (7/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> Well today marks one month since i been to my local garage to buy cigarettes and all thanks to vaping i started on those disposable ce6 pens n never thought id get this far just did it for the flavours but now its sparked off an interest so far iny mind that i can honestly say,"HOW THE HELL DID I SMOKE FOR SO MANY YEARS!


well done indeed


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (7/6/15)

I buy alot of chocolates now.....and tinkies.... Oh my word Tinkies ROCK!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kelly22 (7/6/15)

Tinkies are the biz bro hey wonder if somebody will come up with tinkies flavoured juice lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (7/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> Tinkies are the biz bro hey wonder if somebody will come up with tinkies flavoured juice lol


Well Done kelly22, strange, I find that since I started vaping "full time", I have stopped buying chips and chocolates and even which I cannot believe, no more daily energy drink from the local Engen. I am actually purchasing my one litre sparkling water, started taking vitamins....What Has Vaping Done To Me???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## free3dom (8/6/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I buy alot of chocolates now.....and tinkies.... Oh my word Tinkies ROCK!



I thought you misspelled "Stinkies" when you wrote Tinkies 
It was very confusing (why would a vaper buy stinkies?!?! - bad vaper!!) until I remembered what Tinkies were

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/6/15)

Congrads mate! You were lucky to start with the 6 cylinder I started with a CE4......wakakaka


----------



## shaunnadan (8/6/15)

Come to think about it, there are shops that I haven't been into because I don't buy smokes anymore.

It's weird seeing smokers and checking that your "old brand" of smokes have changed the packaging and the price has jumped so drastically since you quit soooo long ago.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley (8/6/15)

Well done @kelly22 , such an awesome feeling isn't it? 
I still get the cashier at one of my locals that puts down a pack of Dunhill Lights 20 every time I walk in, and I have to remind him that I no longer smoke!!
Also, I see a lot of people on here talk about snacking and eating more after stopping smoking, and sure that was the norm for me before vaping, but with Vaping, i've seen such an opposite effect, where my appetite went down, and I lost a ton of weight (37Kg's so far to be exact).
Not sure if anyone else experienced this, but the way the nicotine is delivered in vaping, seems to curb my appetite even more than Stinkies!!
Maybe a doctor out there that could explain this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (8/6/15)

Sorry, not trying to hijack thread at all here, so feel free to PM me, or start a new thread


----------



## Vapers Paradise (8/6/15)

kelly22 said:


> Well today marks one month since i been to my local garage to buy cigarettes and all thanks to vaping i started on those disposable ce6 pens n never thought id get this far just did it for the flavours but now its sparked off an interest so far iny mind that i can honestly say,"HOW THE HELL DID I SMOKE FOR SO MANY YEARS!


 Keep it up doing very well


----------



## Raslin (8/6/15)

Great going @kelly22. But are you implying that you using less petrol as well? Now that would be a pro for switching.....


----------



## Rafique (8/6/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I buy alot of chocolates now.....and tinkies.... Oh my word Tinkies ROCK!



Congrats Kelly 22

lol I also always get tinkies now Caramel mmmmmmmm


----------



## Johanvdmrw (8/6/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Well done @kelly22 , such an awesome feeling isn't it?
> I still get the cashier at one of my locals that puts down a pack of Dunhill Lights 20 every time I walk in, and I have to remind him that I no longer smoke!!
> Also, I see a lot of people on here talk about snacking and eating more after stopping smoking, and sure that was the norm for me before vaping, but with Vaping, i've seen such an opposite effect, where my appetite went down, and I lost a ton of weight (37Kg's so far to be exact).
> Not sure if anyone else experienced this, but the way the nicotine is delivered in vaping, seems to curb my appetite even more than Stinkies!!
> Maybe a doctor out there that could explain this.



Holy cheeseballs! that is amazing! what juice are you vaping? I will buy all of it!


----------



## DarkSide (8/6/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Well done @kelly22 , such an awesome feeling isn't it?
> I still get the cashier at one of my locals that puts down a pack of Dunhill Lights 20 every time I walk in, and I have to remind him that I no longer smoke!!
> Also, I see a lot of people on here talk about snacking and eating more after stopping smoking, and sure that was the norm for me before vaping, but with Vaping, i've seen such an opposite effect, where my appetite went down, and I lost a ton of weight (37Kg's so far to be exact).
> Not sure if anyone else experienced this, but the way the nicotine is delivered in vaping, seems to curb my appetite even more than Stinkies!!
> Maybe a doctor out there that could explain this.



I agree with you, some nights I do not even want to eat supper, much to the wife's disgust, loving the yoghurt and Future Life mixed together or I will just have a shake in the afternoon, as I stated before...._"What has vaping done to me?"_


----------



## DarkSide (8/6/15)

And another point, I am a "bit of a pc nut", must have all the latest hardware, HATED the ash on my desk and keyboard, now there is just an absolute clean keyboard and desk, no smell and the fact that the 12 fans in my rig are not pulling all the nicotine and smoke in, just makes me want to jump for joy...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (8/6/15)

CONGRATZ! you have gone past the point of return now. Once you are disgusted by smokes.. You have won the battle. 

Invest your smoking budget into nice tasting juice and equipment and enjoy..  You wont regret it


----------



## Raslin (8/6/15)

Great going @kelly22. But are you implying that you using less petrol as well? Now that would be a pro for switching.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (25/10/15)

I'm necro'ing this because the last comment was so funny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

